

What Is The Purpose Of Foreign Language Education? - tokenadult
http://www.theatlantic.com/international/archive/2013/03/what-is-the-purpose-of-foreign-language-education/274494/

======
djyaz1200
A campaign to expand the definition of "a foreign language" to include
computer "languages" would be supported by a lot of powerful interests in tech
and lead to dramatic economic benefits for the individual and broader
community.

